# The evolution of music in Europe



## samy

The evolution of music in Europe 
Music has its roots in Europe in 500 AD where the hymns in the churches and then evolved into what is known as the era of music Alrenasns since the beginning of centuries XIV and XV, and that has been known in modern art reached Jit music labels to a considerable degree of progress, as did the music of multi-Melodies to a considerable degree of complexity are unprecedented.

And during the late fifteenth century, the school emerged Albergndep led by William Dofi high school and is credited with the flowering of music during the multi-Melodies of the sixteenth century and of the most prominent writers of this school Josken de Presse and Orlando de Lasso, and the displacement of the authors of the Flemish school to Italy appeared in Venice, which was established by the school musical Adrian Illart and was joined by Andrea and Giovanni Gabrilli and has been rivaled by Ballesrena Lasso in an era of renaissance for the establishment of the Roman school of church music and multi-Melodies, which lasted until the days of Louis XIV.

From 1750 until 1800, which spread the music later known as classical music, which characterized the emergence of musical Tabs by a large number of prominent musicians such as Haydn and Mutzar before the new wave is the emergence of romantic music during the nineteenth century and represents the height of the Beethoven classical and romantic in the beginning of stage music.

And near the end of the nineteenth century, influential school emerged in reaction to the romantic 1860 have emerged in the radical revolution in the field of music and music known as new and has many directions against the romanticism of the twentieth century, where the so-called new Elashikip, which has become of great importance because of the widespread demand for new music, Bach has been followed by the revival of interest in medieval music, and the former leaders of this new movement and Hendmit Stravensk.

Emerging new music such as jazz music that accompanied the migration of Africans to America and Europe and then Amoosiqat modern pop and rock androll and country music and other


----------



## PostMinimalist

This is also not big right on many point of informations made in original post by thing made to write like mad with no sense. Music cmae from space with ship of gold from planet there was far away. Inital was palestreenah with melodies many together for no reason from nothing and then was perion from 1200 to 2009 which is called now and was filled with music from other place like brighton and cuba. muiscs like country was made in club and singer like madoona made record for an millions of monetary. Befor was classical by Meatzart and ditterdorf with violin and no banjo which can to be essential in music from 1500. 

Hip hop comes fromother planet where chese is god and foot tap is manifold trumpet cadenza jogging along all day. Hyadeen made record too of string quartet with synthesiser in his garage and was paid by esterhazy in sugar which he sold to china for elephant tusks. Counterpoint then made impossible dental insurrance because pencils were used in exams and ruined too many teeth to count so serialsm took placve there in deep space near sirius where dogon tribesmen boiled goatskin to make fuge material. 

Later was banana music from nearer to earth in solar system yellow and bendy music took hold on earth and eventually threw out the cheese music with electric bass guitar whic is today's classical music and sell many records like phillip gloss and mendellsoon. Scortch symphony and spaghetti music still made big in southeren hemisphere because no one there knows about chaikowski or bramms.

Now evolves new style of music histrical commentry based on being as dumb as a post and knowing nothing. May post on net in forum with lax moderation but wait for end of world come from Administration with chainsaw but no use it!
FC


----------



## PostMinimalist

Is this destined to be the next 'cult' thread?


----------



## bassClef

Cult is almost right!


----------



## LvB

post-minimalist said:


> This is also not big right on many point of informations made in original post by thing made to write like mad with no sense[....]


Thanks-- your 'reply' to the original 'post' was the funniest thing I have read in a long time, and very well done.


----------



## Rasa

Lol. I wish this would suffice on my Musical History exam.


----------



## sam richards

post-minimalist said:


> this is also not big right on many point of informations made in original post by thing made to write like mad with no sense. Music cmae from space with ship of gold from planet there was far away. Inital was palestreenah with melodies many together for no reason from nothing and then was perion from 1200 to 2009 which is called now and was filled with music from other place like brighton and cuba. Muiscs like country was made in club and singer like madoona made record for an millions of monetary. Befor was classical by meatzart and ditterdorf with violin and no banjo which can to be essential in music from 1500.
> 
> Hip hop comes fromother planet where chese is god and foot tap is manifold trumpet cadenza jogging along all day. Hyadeen made record too of string quartet with synthesiser in his garage and was paid by esterhazy in sugar which he sold to china for elephant tusks. Counterpoint then made impossible dental insurrance because pencils were used in exams and ruined too many teeth to count so serialsm took placve there in deep space near sirius where dogon tribesmen boiled goatskin to make fuge material.
> 
> Later was banana music from nearer to earth in solar system yellow and bendy music took hold on earth and eventually threw out the cheese music with electric bass guitar whic is today's classical music and sell many records like phillip gloss and mendellsoon. Scortch symphony and spaghetti music still made big in southeren hemisphere because no one there knows about chaikowski or bramms.
> 
> Now evolves new style of music histrical commentry based on being as dumb as a post and knowing nothing. May post on net in forum with lax moderation but wait for end of world come from administration with chainsaw but no use it!
> Fc


LOL That was very funny.


----------



## JoeGreen

must say, I enjoy banana music.


----------

